

Centrifuge - Redis for presence/history data, Bootstrap 3.0 for web ui and more - FZambia

Hello, friends!<p>Several months ago I released first version of Centrifuge on Github (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;FZambia&#x2F;centrifuge).<p>This is a platform for real-time message broadcasting in web applications. Like Faye (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;faye.jcoglan.com&#x2F;) or Pusher.com&#x2F;Pubnub.com services.<p>It isn’t so powerful and mature like projects above. But it works. And we all know that making software to work is the first important step.<p>It&#x27;s built on Python using Tornado, ZeroMQ and Redis. Clients from browsers can communicate with Centrifuge using pure Websockets or SockJS library.<p>During last months I was working on presence and history support for channels. Today I&#x27;ve merged that branch in master. There are lots of other changes which made Centrifuge better.<p>Here I encourage you to take a look at this project. Some criticism and advices are very welcome.
======
tmzt
It might help if you explain what this project is or does.

~~~
FZambia
yep, when you want real-time page updates on your site (chat, comments,
counters, games) you should generally use some kind of asynchronous backend to
achieve this. Centrifuge is a message broker to which clients from browsers
connect, after connecting clients subscribe on channels. And every message
which was published into channel will be broadcasted to connected clients.
There is documentation -
[https://centrifuge.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://centrifuge.readthedocs.org/en/latest/),
also screencast -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCLnCexzfOk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCLnCexzfOk)

